# here's the plush you guys voted on!



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

It's been a hectic couple of days, but I finally got around to throwing some fins on our Zebra Betta. ^_^


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

Cool! I love the red thread.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

I dig it~


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

^_^ thanks


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

The stitchwork is so clean and precise. And look at those eyes! It's adorable.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I think ti turned out real awsm =D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Fenghuang said:


> The stitchwork is so clean and precise. And look at those eyes! It's adorable.


lots of practice? lol

The bettas are my absolute favorite to make ^_^

I appreciate the comments, ladies and gents! <3

I'm totally posting pictures of the test snuggling later, got to make sure it's up to code! ^_~

Close up of the face:


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Ooh! will buy one once I get the money to. ;-)


----------



## BettaGurl79 (Jan 18, 2013)

what an awesome stuffie!!! Do you sell them?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Indeed I do ^_^


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I just need 5 more dollars!!!!!!!!!!!! *drool*


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh! Gorgeous! Very glad I clicked the thread and got to see this lovely plush.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm currently debating on whether or not to sell this fella, or be a scrooge and keep him to myself. lol
He's entirely out of fleece, so he's super snugglesome! ^_^


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

How much do you charge for these guys hun?


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

it is soooooooo beautiful!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

$30 ( + $3 shipping)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Just a note:
I've decided to list the plush on Etsy.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/124871360/zebra-betta-plush


----------

